# Bass Pro fresh water spinning rod question.



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a question. I just bought a new 7 foot spinning rod with FUJI guides at Bass Pro.
It appears that the first (largest) guide is not "in-line" with the other guides when looking down the rod. Is this a new rod design? Is it because first guide is offset to meet to spool?
It appears after the first the others are more "in-line"
It looks to me like there might be drag beings the first is drastically offset from the others.

I would like to know if this is a new design, and what are the advantages?
I bought it in the mail and haven't used it yet, so I don't know how it casts yet.
I know some of you rod building guys really know your stuff and that is why I ask the question here.
Thanks if you can help


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You probably just got a rod with a poorly aligned guide. There is no such thing as a spiral wrapped spinning rod.  Since the finish is already on the rod (i.e., the epoxy is dry), there isn't much you can do. I would take it back and ask for a replacement.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I saw a Shimano Rod on the internet on a Fish and Game article with a similar design.
I have to try it first to see how it handles.

The biggest friction area is the first spool.
Is that correct?

Here is the concept I was thinking about.
When casting; the smaller guides on top flex forward at the end of a cast to meet the larger spool when the rod is flexed. Maybe this will get more line out in that first critical point where the most energy from a cast is expelled.

Either that or is just f'ed up


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.mudhole.com/docs/fuji/fujispin.html

found this interesting


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Are you saying that the guides don't line up when looking down the blank or just that the height of the guide rings changes drastically. If the guides arent on th blank straight then that is a manufacturing error. If it is the guide height then that is a fuji concept system and is normal.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

OK! I think I misunderstood your first post. I thought you meant that if you were looking down the rod that the guides weren't even side-to-side. If I'm understanding you correctly now, you're actually talkign about the ring size for each guide, and that you feel the first guide (stripper guide) is too large in comparison to the rest? If that is the case, that is perfectly normal. It's not following the New Guide Concept placement to a T, but it is close. Usually the NGC placement is when a rod is built according with a specific reel. A better explanation can be found at the link below:

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/newguide.html


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.fujitackle.com.au/concept.htm

I was talking about the height of the guides.
I wasn't used to seeing this new design.
It almost looks like the first guide is offset too much, but the design is to eliminate line twist.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HawgHunter said:


> I have a question. I just bought a new 7 foot spinning rod with FUJI guides at Bass Pro.
> It appears that the first (largest) guide is not "in-line" with the other guides when looking down the rod. Is this a new rod design? Is it because first guide is offset to meet to spool?It appears after the first the others are more "in-line"
> It looks to me like there might be drag beings the first is drastically offset from the others.
> 
> ...


Yes the NGC, utilizes the first guide or 2 to follow the old way and are set to be more in line with the spool, the intersect guides on out to the tip are usually much smaller and designed to lighten the rod and improve casting and sensitivity.

I doubt there is anything wrong with your guide set up/ but go ahead and cast it and see if you have any issues.


----------

